
JetBrains IDEs subscription is 50% OFF for the next 3,5 hours only - MikhailVink
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2018/07/30/celebrate-this-friendship-day-with-jetbrains-and-unwrap-your-presents/
======
hguhghuff
I have now bought it .... glad I saw this post ... awesome value for an
incredible product.

One thing.... I had to open a new account because it would not let me buy
because I have a perpetual fallback license for an earlier purchase of
pycharm.

~~~
MikhailVink
That's a bit strange. Can you please send us a note at sales@jetbrains.com and
my colleagues have a look and merge accounts for your convenience? Thanks!

------
detaro
argh...

